# Giving ProC Probiotic?



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

I was thinking of supplementing my small animals water with ProC as it's easy for to me to get as it's sold in PAH. 

Does anyone use it and is it a good supplement to give?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i personally would never recomend putting anything in the water, it can change the taste and put them off drinking which can cause dehydration, if you have your animals on a good enough diet they shouldnt need it, the only time we use it is when we are hand feeding, and use it in the mush feed mix


----------



## bobby7 (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi I give this to my guineas. They have this as well as their regular drinking water. They tend to drink more of this - maybe it's a taste preference. I have a female with bladder sludge so my way of thinking is that the more water she drinks the more her bladder is flushed through. Also if they have had an operation or are 'under the weather' they will have it sprinkled on a lettuce leaf for them to have that little bit 'extra'. I've even given it to the cats when they have been unwell.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

You could always attach two water bottles to the cage one with water and one with the supplement. This is what I do with my ratties. But I always provide two bottles anyway. 
My lot drink daily essentials from RR's they have it twice a week.

I'd get it, see what they think to it.
But as lil miss says if they have a balanced diet (fresh food, good mix) they shouldn't need it but my rats have a very good diet but I still provide daily essentials. That's just me.

Hope your well Peter, not seen you on here for a while.


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks guys!

I was thinking the 2 bottles would be a good way to go as they can choose. 

Thanks Blade, i've been lurking but been busy with work and the animals, your new ratties are sobcute! I was thinking of using Daily Essentials as i'm doing an RR order this week but i says using it daily but i see you do it twice weekly so i might do that instead as they do have a good diet


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

blade100 said:


> You could always attach two water bottles to the cage one with water and one with the supplement. This is what I do with my ratties. But I always provide two bottles anyway.
> My lot drink daily essentials from RR's they have it twice a week.


Pretty much what i do as well, although my lot only get daily essentials once a week. I always make sure they have one bottle of vits and the other plain water, that way they can choose


----------

